
Show HN: My Implementation of "Quick, Draw", a Game Developed by Google - 1991viet
https://github.com/vietnguyen91/QuickDraw
======
ArtWomb
"Live drawing". Very cool and plenty of possibilities here. Shared whiteboards
for one. But does anyone remember the flash game "I'm in Like With You" from
around 2007? You compete in a chat room with 8 other players. First one who
guesses the picture being drawn wins. Usually with funny words such as
"Squidward". Kind of a web based charades ;)

~~~
onion90
Do you mean something like [https://skribbl.io/](https://skribbl.io/) ?

------
CharlesColeman
My head was spinning for a bit because I thought this was referring to the
ancient classic Macintosh graphics API:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QuickDraw](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QuickDraw)

Edit: the original title had "QuickDraw" which has since been updated to
"Quick, Draw."

------
zydeco
That wasn't the QuickDraw that came to my mind

~~~
wlesieutre
Because Google's is named "Quick, Draw!"

~~~
dang
Ok, we've put in some punctuation above.

~~~
wlesieutre
Thanks dang!

------
snazz
That demo is awesome! I wonder what real world uses this could be applied to.

By the way, your animated GIF is over 80 MB. You might want to put the video
on YouTube or use an animated PNG.

~~~
sp332
There is this file:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/vietnguyen91/QuickDraw/mas...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/vietnguyen91/QuickDraw/master/demo/quickdraw.mp4)
(4.5 MB) but github won't preview it.

------
sprt
Very cool. Is there a writeup somewhere?

